# Other Programming > SharePoint >  How to create Stubbing documents in SharePoint using java Api

## swethana

Hi,
I want to create a Sharepoint Stubbing using java api by, replacing the real files with a smaller file containing only the information necessary to retrieve the original file. Now the real file can be store anywhere and in any format as long it can be restored in a timely manner and unmodified.


Please Guide me How can we implement this in SharePoint using java.

----------


## tiabarber

I want to create a Sharepoint Stubbing using java api by, replacing the real files with a smaller file containing only the information necessary solitaire-champ.com
  to ...

----------


## aquiline

I would like to have more information too, because I have similar situation as earlier commenter. I greet you

----------

